# Accidental death-can I use the meat?



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

We just came home from a day trip to find our herd sire dead, stuck in the electric fence. It was 42 degrees when we left and is 34 degrees now. Though he was a pet and I'm pretty torn up about it, I don't want him to go to waste if he doesn't have to. So...can we still use his meat? If so, what should we do to prep him? I'm a vegetarian but have killed and cleaned chickens before and that is the extent of my knowledge of butchering/cleaning animals. So please explain it like you're talking to a 5 year old.  Thanks in advance for your help everyone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him. I'm not sure about using his meat since you don't know how long he has been dead.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Is worry about the length of time he may have been deceased.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't eat him not knowing when he died. 

I am very sorry for the loss.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...the body begins to break down at death..I would not risk it...very sorry for your loss...:sigh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I too agree but just because I wouldn't see him fit for me to eat, if you have dogs it would be fine for them.......I'm with you I hate things being wasted
I too am also sorry for your loss


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Any stress he went through in his last hours would taint the meat but yes, it would be good for dog meat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree....would still be good for dog food : )


----------

